# Packers vs. Steelers



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

About 48 hours away from kickoff.....starting to get the pre-game jitters.

My Packer neon is in my garage window facing my neighbor's house across the street....who's a Steeler's fan. I am keeping it on 24/7 indefinitely, I may even make it flash on/off come Sunday!

I'm planning on giving them a party tray Sunday before the game...it will be similar to the one in the Packers Sunday Ticket commercial last summer! 

Worse yet, we are members of the same church and school. God have mercy on me!


----------



## joshferg (Jul 9, 2010)

Here we go Steelers!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All I hope is for a clean game, no weirdness from the referees, and no stupid moves.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All I hope is for a clean game, no weirdness from the referees, and no stupid moves.


Me too. Don't really care who wins, just want to enjoy the game!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jutley said:


> Me too. Don't really care who wins, just want to enjoy the game!


+1. No phantom calls, no sideline trips, no....... I've been a fan of both teams in the very long ago, before I lived in a City with legendary teams..... the Niners of the 90's/sometimes da Raidahs. [sob. sob.:nono2: ]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All I hope is for a clean game, no weirdness from the referees, and no stupid moves.


Agree.

Folks still talk about that final (non-catch) endzone catch the last time the Steelers "won" the SB.

We don't need any of that stuff...just a game to enjoy.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Go STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELERS!


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I am on the go packer side but agree that I hope the refs don't make any bad calls and the coaches stick with their game plans.

I also hope the commercials are good too!


----------



## joshferg (Jul 9, 2010)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Agree.
> 
> Folks still talk about that final (non-catch) endzone catch the last time the Steelers "won" the SB.
> 
> We don't need any of that stuff...just a game to enjoy.


Non-catch??? Really! Two toes in equals a catch!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

joshferg said:


> Non-catch??? Really! Two toes in equals a catch!!!


Sorry - photos show that was not the case. No need for history to repeat itself.


----------



## joshferg (Jul 9, 2010)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Sorry - photos show that was not the case. No need for history to repeat itself.


Watch the video. When was picture taken?? The players are moving!! Lol


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry - photos show that was not the case. No need for history to repeat itself.


NFL Rulebook in effect at the time:

Part II Rule 56, para B: "The footwear of a player in contact with that footwear which is in contact with the turf shall constitute and be construed as both feet either inbounds or out-of-bounds as the case may be."

Q.E.D.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> NFL Rulebook in effect at the time:
> 
> Part II Rule 56, para B: "The footwear of a player in contact with that footwear which is in contact with the turf shall constitute and be construed as both feet either inbounds or out-of-bounds as the case may be."


Unfortunately, when the actual dual foot contact was done...he was already on the out-of-bounds line...even one of the officials admitted later that they ruled it wrong on the field...they should have ruled out of bounds, and then looked to see if there was visual evidence to overturn it...


joshferg said:


> Watch the video. When was picture taken?? The players are moving!! Lol


OK...then see the actual photo sequence for yourself...its a proven no catch.

Steelers should have lost that game. BTW - I'm not a Steelers Fan or Arizona Cardinals fan...but this Superbowl officiating injustice has been very well documented.

http://www.azcentral.com/closeup/articles/0203spt-closeupholmestd.html

The whole point is that having a game decided at the very end on a controversial play is not a good thing for the sport, no matter what team comes out ahead.

Lets just hope the game Sunday is more cut and dry, regardless of the winning team either way.


----------



## joshferg (Jul 9, 2010)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Unfortunately, when the actual dual foot contact was done...he was already on the out-of-bounds line...even one of the officials admitted later that they ruled it wrong on the field...they should have ruled out of bounds, and then looked to see if there was visual evidence to overturn it...
> 
> OK...then see the actual photo sequence for yourself...its a proven no catch.
> 
> ...


Excuse after excuse. Steelers won number six on the right call. End of story.

Anyways I digress. Let's hope for a fair game and go Steelers. Should be a great game. Both teams are solid.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

joshferg said:


> Excuse after excuse. Steelers won number six on the right call. End of story.


:lol: I guess a half dozen pictures proving that worng are worth 13 words... :lol:

Obviously, they're not going to overturn that ruling now.

We're on the same page with your closing statement.


----------



## joshferg (Jul 9, 2010)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> :lol: I guess a half dozen pictures proving that worng are worth 13 words... :lol:


Agree to disagree. Move on.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

joshferg said:


> Agree to disagree. Move on.


We agreed in the last sentence...guess ya missed that part. 

May the best team on Sunday win (yes I worded that very carefully).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> All I hope is for a clean game, no weirdness from the referees, and no stupid moves.


And no stupid celebration penalties.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

joshferg said:


> Here we go Steelers!!!!!!!


Wagers are placed thanks to a friend in Vegas.

Wife - Packers -2.5

Me - Steelers +2.5 
Me - Total Points - I took the Over which is 44.5.

Lots of scoring by both teams, please.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Stealers is spelled wrong in the thread title


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Stealers is spelled wrong in the thread title


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

epokopac said:


> Wagers are placed thanks to a friend in Vegas.
> 
> Wife - Packers -2.5
> 
> ...


I do hope your wife is right. I've been riding the Packers all season and would have bet against the Jets (I'm a big Jets fan) vs the Pack. If the Steelers couldn't contain the Jets in the last half, couldn't even score a point in the last half, I don't see how they can beat the Pack. But I've been so wrong about the Steelers so many times...

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Pittsburgh - 27
Green Bay - 20


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Pittsburgh - 27
> Green Bay - 20


Arghh!

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Pittsburgh - *20*
> Green Bay - *31*





rich584 said:


> Arghh!
> 
> Rich


Not to worry...I fixed the error in the first post...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to worry...I fixed the error in the first post...


Want to do a friendly avatar bet?  If GB loses, then you must display an "I love (heart) Favre" avi for 2 weeks. :lol: You can pick mine if GB wins.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Want to do a friendly avatar bet?  If GB loses, then you must display an "I love (heart) Favre" avi for 2 weeks. :lol: You can pick mine if GB wins.


Cool....I win either way.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Want to do a friendly avatar bet?  If GB loses, then you must display an "I love (heart) Favre" avi for 2 weeks. :lol: You can pick mine if GB wins.


o, great. That means the rest of us must suffer the consequences of a bet in which we have no part.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Cool....I win either way.


I thought you hated Bret?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Pittsburgh - 34
Green Bay - 10


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Green Bay 27
Pittsburgh 24


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not to worry...I fixed the error in the first post...


Thanx, I do hope it comes out in the Packer's favor. Bet the whole wad on them. 

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I thought you hated Bret?


Only in a Benedict Arnold purple uniform...not street clothes or Packer green.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Only in a Benedict Arnold purple uniform...not street clothes or Packer green.


Doesn't matter what Brett's dressed in (or not dressed in at all), Deanna's not lettin' him go to the big party in Dallas.

He will be at his compound in Kiln wearing his Wrangler's with a Sears HDTV mounted to his tractor riding around the back 40 looking for Doe's. :lol::lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

codespy said:


> Doesn't matter what Brett's dressed in (or not dressed in at all), Deanna's not lettin' him go to the big party in Dallas.
> 
> He will be at his compound in Kiln wearing his Wrangler's with a Sears HDTV mounted to his tractor riding around the back 40 looking for* Doe's*. :lol::lol:


It starts with a H, not D. :lol:


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It starts with a H, not D. :lol:


I was going to indicate that, but I didn't want the Mods tackling me!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> It starts with a H, not D. :lol:


Ouch. :eek2:

Then again...that would mean Brett and Big Ben have alot in common, besides both being QB's.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Ahhh.....Here's what I was looking for.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Want to do a friendly avatar bet?  If GB loses, then you must display an "I love (heart) Favre" avi for 2 weeks. :lol: You can pick mine if GB wins.


Your Avatar is just fine. 

Then again.... this comes in your size....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Your Avatar is just fine.
> 
> Then again.... this comes in your size....


:nono2: :lol: Congrats man.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> :nono2: :lol: Congrats man.


:lol::lol::lol:

I'd say 1 day of the "punishment" should be sufficient. 

We cheeseheads are a gentle people.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I'd say 1 day of the "punishment" should be sufficient.
> 
> We cheeseheads are a gentle people.


It's a good thing I like cheese. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> It's a good thing I like cheese. :lol:


Gives new meaning to the term "getting a wedgie"... 

BTW - I actually have 2 of the real deal items from being at SB XXXI, among other memorabelia...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Gives new meaning to the term "getting a wedgie"...
> 
> BTW - I actually have 2 of the real deal items from being at SB XXXI, among other memorabelia...


Weren't they originally like a chip bowl and drink holder?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Weren't they originally like a chip bowl and drink holder?


What a truly wonderful game! Came out just as I thought it would.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Weren't they originally like a chip bowl and drink holder?


Not exactly... 

The cheesehead foam hat was the invention of a Milwaukee Brewers fan named Ralph Bruno in 1987. While reupholstering his mother's couch, he realized that when he cut a piece of the foam in the shape of a wedge, it looked like a piece of cheese. Since he was going to a Brewers-White Sox game that day, he decided to fashion the cheesy-looking foam into a hat. He had heard Chicagoans denigrate Wisconsin citizens by calling them cheeseheads before, but it was a name that he liked. He decided to wear the cheese hat at the Brewers' game. Fans at the game kept asking Bruno where he got the hat and he realized it was going to be more than a conversation piece. [He ended up making millions as a very profitable manufacturing business...thanks Chicago!]

The cheesehead hat really took off at Packers home games, where fans showed as much enthusiasm for the fake cheese as they did their favorite team. Thousands of fans wore them to show their allegiance, and the cheesehead became a staple. The hat itself is made of yellow foam with holes on it. There is a clear resemblance to Wisconsin cheddar cheese.

How exciting is that? :lol:

This goes well as the alternativc attire now...ordered mine last night...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not exactly...
> 
> << Snipped bits out >>
> The cheesehead hat really took off at Packers home games, where fans showed as much enthusiasm for the fake cheese as they did their favorite team. Thousands of fans wore them to show their allegiance, and the cheesehead became a staple. The hat itself is made of yellow foam with holes on it. There is a clear resemblance to Wisconsin cheddar cheese.
> << Snipped bits out >>


Does Wisconsin cheddar (the actual cheese, not the hat!) have holes in it? No cheddar I've seen has holes, but if some does, I wanna try it.

John-a cheesehead of a different kind.....

PS. Interesting to see we have some poor sport winners as well as losers!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just joined the association of gracious losers


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Just joined the association of gracious losers


Kudos for the thought....but that's actually all about a silly bet two of us had...

Never envisioned it to be a trendsetter thingy... :lol:

Hey - the Steelers may have lost the game but certainly lost no respect, not from any true cheeseheads, that's for sure..


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Lombardi Trophy is back home now......just landed at Austin Straubel airport a couple minutes ago. 

The celebration at Lambeau tomorrow afternoon will be $5 a pop, and a temp of 6 degrees with below-zero wind chills.

Fans just shoveled out the stadium over the weekend.


----------

